# Bonnet stuck on 2001 E38



## michaux (Feb 26, 2008)

Bonnet would not open.
Looked at a friend's e38 mechanism to see which way the cable pulls.
I removed both kidney grilles.
Pulled the passenger side outer cable and the passenger side released.
Tried the same on the driver's side, but no joy.
Tried pushing, lifting, jiggling, adjusting the centre cable adjuster.
There are no buffer stops on my model, so it is not that
Does anyone know how to manually release the mechanism?
Thanks
Frank


----------



## PatrickfromATL (Nov 25, 2007)

Mine was stuck once. The cable was worn. ...Still is!
For me, it helped to have a friend at the hood, as I pulled the lever, over & over.
Inside the engine compartment, near the front corners, are spring loaded lifters.
These have a tendency to get stuck in the closed position.
When you do get the hood open, check these lifters.
They're about the size of a quarter in diameter, and have a lifter pin 
(like the push button on an ink pen) ... I hate saying ink before pen!
Good luck. It's frustrating, I know!


----------



## burn740i (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah mine has been like that since I bought it, but I've never bothered to fix it. Whenever I need to get to my trunk I just wedge my sunglasses case under the release latch. Works like a charm!


----------

